# Question (possibly stupid) from a noob



## Adillo303 (Oct 23, 2013)

Did I see a picture on this site of a rollerball nib that refills like a fountain pen cartridge? I thought I did,  now I cant find it. Maybe I was dreaming. 

If I was not, would someone mind pointing me to a source?

Feel free to tell me that what is wrong with me is no small thing. Mt wife does it all the time.

Thank you

Andy


----------



## reiddog1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Look at PSI.  Can't recall the name of the kit though.

Dave


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 23, 2013)

You did see that on this site. It's made by Schmidt and at one point, both Richard Greenwald and Indy Pen Dance carried these in stock.

Other vendors MAY HAVE THEM, but I did recently see them on Richard's website.

I'll try to find the link and post it.

Sounds like you get enough grief from SWMBO, so I won't chime in


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 23, 2013)

SWMBO is probably the most right on expression of all time. LOL


----------



## whdixon (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw this style of pen at PSI.  It's called "Fountain Flow" and is on the Classic Elite Petite.  I am guessing that since the pen is shorter than a regular rollerball, they accommodated by using an ink cartridge.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Search Results : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs

Here's the link to the Schmidt cartridge roller ball.


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you all very much. Sorry to take up your time with noobish questions.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 23, 2013)

reiddog1 said:


> Look at PSI.  Can't recall the name of the kit though.
> 
> Dave



Link - 

Classic Elite Petite 24kt and Gun Metal Fountain Flow Rollerball Pen Kit at Penn State Industries

Rollerball/fountain tip comes standard with this kit. Therefore no need to get a tap to retap any threads.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/full-custom-rollerball-115520/

Looks like this may be some great pictures of an awesome pen that uses it!


----------

